# Landscpaing Crew Leader Needed Naperville IL



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Looking for a good employee with leadership capabilities, good work ethic, experience in the landscape industry, that can speak both English, and Spanish.

Must have a valid Drivers License (with a good record) 

Call me at (630) 750-2333


Eric Schultz (owner) 
Elite Midwest Landscaping Inc.


----------

